# Duratrax ICE?



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

I was wondering who else owns a Duratrax ICE? I have had mine for 3 months now, and has to be the best charger I have had so far.

RH


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I have an ICE, I love it, best charger I have owned! I just need to get a power supply for mine.


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

I love the charger, but I wish it had a back light. And yes I know there is a backlight mod. but it looke like I might get a Team Orion Advatage charger with the li-po function.

RH


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I didn't know there is a backlight mod for it, got a link? That is just about the only complaint I have about it. That and the buttons could "feel" a little better. 

What is the Li-Po function on the T.O.? The ICE can charge Li-Po's.


----------



## evernever (Jun 17, 2006)

*Backlight Kit for ICE*

hi everyone,

some people have been asking for *Backlight Kit for ICE*,

here is a sample picture what it looks like,

















you can find it at ebay,:idea:

here is the link...


----------



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

which psu are yall using?


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I am using a trip-lite 7 amp power supply. Nothing speciall, but it gets the job done fine for nitro. If I were doing more electric stuff I would probably get something with more power. Duratrax recommends 15 amps for maximum performance.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Consider a MRC power supply*

Hey Guys,
Check this ps out - it comes with the MRC 989 Super Brain charger:

http://www.modelrectifier.com/search/product-view.asp?ID=7648

It provides enough push (15vdc) to the charger for my 8cell and 10cell drag racing packs. It comes with industry standard bananna receptacles, so you can hook up peripherials easily.

It was difficult making the decision to get the SuperBrain 989 over the DT 'Ice'. Both are good systems that will do LiPos in addition to NiCD and NiMH. I think the seperate ps for the MRC was the deciding factor. I can use it to power up my Tekin chargers if I need to. Yea, I wish the 989 had backlighting too. That option gets left off too often. Obviously the engineers do not race in low-light or no-light conditions in the pits.

Hope this helps.
//AC//


----------



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

thats a pretty sweet price..


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I have an Ice. Love it!! Sold my Turbo 35!! Will most likely sell my LRP Pulsar Competition and buy another Ice. That mod looks nice. I just ordered one and let everyone know how easy the mod is.
I use a Durracomm 25amp PS (paid $30 shipped). I also have a Rivergate 30amp.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I received the backlight kit yesterday. I will try to install it Thursday. I hope to report by Saturday.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

The backlight kit is the snizzzz. The upgrade was easier than I thought. Took about an hour and worth every minute of it! The instructions were spot on.
Don't be afraid of this one.


----------



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

sweeett...thats good 2 know....


----------

